# Watched the Nate Diaz, Conor McGregor fight again.



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

1. For the first 4 minutes of round one Nate did an excellent job of avoiding McGregor's punches and kicks and scored some good strikes. Until he got cut by a McGregor punch.

2. Nate got hit much harder by McGregor in round 2. Even after Nate had hurt McGregor.

3. They both threw downward stomping leg kicks, McGregor sidekicks and Diaz more traditional low kicks. Overall McGregor through about 20% more low kicks.

4. Almost no low kicks were thrown in the 2nd round.

5. I had forgotten about McGregor's spinning drunken mongoose kick, I don't think we will see that again.

6. I sense the McGregor probably gassed because he spent too long on the pads beforehand getting warmed up anticipating an easy fight and a quick finish.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

1. I disagree. Nate did a good job of landing between Conor's combos or slightly slipping the punches, both taking the full power out...but Conor landed very clean very consistently in the first.

6. I think it was his style. Throwing power into every punch, those stupid high kicks. He came out trying to unload the gas tank instantly and finish it for some fked up reason. Not in the excuse way but I'd say he also didn't expect to gas so quickly and the weight might have been a thing. I remember before the fight thinking about fighters fighting at their natural weight and the idea that outside of HW we've barely ever seen that in MMA.

It's a fantastic fight though. No one's hit Nate and outboxed him like Conor did in round 1, but Nate managed to land his 1-2 a lot and absolutely destroy Conor's cardio in both rounds with the mid combo counters. Nate doesn't need to change a thing because we saw a fast forwarded version of Nate's gameplan. He doesn't give a shit about the KO. Essentially Nate can do what he was doing for another 3 rounds and start taking over as the fight continues without ever needing Conor to gas or get rocked.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Have watched it several times.

One of my favorite parts of the fight is when Nate Stockton Slaps him in the 1st then smiles.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Have watched it several times.
> 
> One of my favorite parts of the fight is when Nate Stockton Slaps him in the 1st then smiles.


Was better in the second imo when Nate's following Conor around after rocking him, slapping him in the face saying "Wassup?".


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> 1. I disagree. Nate did a good job of landing between Conor's combos or slightly slipping the punches, both taking the full power out...but Conor landed very clean very consistently in the first.
> 
> 6. I think it was his style. Throwing power into every punch, those stupid high kicks. He came out trying to unload the gas tank instantly and finish it for some fked up reason. Not in the excuse way but I'd say he also didn't expect to gas so quickly and the weight might have been a thing. I remember before the fight thinking about fighters fighting at their natural weight and the idea that outside of HW we've barely ever seen that in MMA.
> 
> It's a fantastic fight though. No one's hit Nate and outboxed him like Conor did in round 1, but Nate managed to land his 1-2 a lot and absolutely destroy Conor's cardio in both rounds with the mid combo counters. Nate doesn't need to change a thing because we saw a fast forwarded version of Nate's gameplan. He doesn't give a shit about the KO. Essentially Nate can do what he was doing for another 3 rounds and start taking over as the fight continues without ever needing Conor to gas or get rocked.


The fight metric numbers do back up what you say, is probably my bias or personal opinion but I really liked what Nate was doing for the first 4 minutes of the fight, I saw much better skill. I saw McGregor loading up hard and never hitting cleanly, until the cut.

Even after the cut I liked Nate's stand up more. The way I saw it was the Nate got really bashed up the first half of round 2. McGregor was cracking in with huge shots and I didn't like he was just standing there and taking it. Until Conor got tired and we all know what happened.

I was really struck by the vagaries of the fight game, I'm beginning to think more and more the person who wins is probably just having a better day at the office on that day. Maybe it's fight game you didn't have a very good night sleep, or you've got some family problems going on in the other guys Michael Jackson moonwalking good.

I'm really interested in the chess match, what McGregor is going to do different. The only scenario that will leave me heartbroken if McGregor goes the Carlos Condit route of hit-and-run or if Nate Diaz comes in our condition.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> No one's hit Nate and outboxed him like Conor did in round 1...


I am sure that was the first time Nate Diaz stepped out of a fishing boat straight into the octagon to face someone who had just fully camped for a belt unification title fight.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

Rewatching the fight now is a great idea. I remember initially everybody acted as though it was a completely dominate performance by McGregor with some on this forum even talking about McGregor looking good on the ground in round 1. Obviously McGregor won the first round, but he sacrificed his gas tank to do just that. Nate ate his punches pretty easily and as McGregor slowed Nate sped up. It was classic Diaz.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

While Conor makes the millions yet cries and whines about media, Nate picked up the ball without a word said and did it himself.

Less than a month out and did ESPN all day. Conan and Kimmel basically back to back to back.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anteries said:


> The fight metric numbers do back up what you say, is probably my bias or personal opinion but I really liked what Nate was doing for the first 4 minutes of the fight, I saw much better skill. I saw McGregor loading up hard and never hitting cleanly, until the cut.
> 
> Even after the cut I liked Nate's stand up more. The way I saw it was the Nate got really bashed up the first half of round 2. McGregor was cracking in with huge shots and I didn't like he was just standing there and taking it. Until Conor got tired and we all know what happened.
> 
> ...


I have no clue about Fight Metric and stuff. Hate when people take a computer's stats into account rather than their own eyes. 

I thought Conor's timing was stellar. Nate was slipping them about 10-20%, so he wasn't taking them full on but he was backed up and taking 80-90% shots a lot (imo). Nate did a great job of landing unclean shots back though and those paid big time in the second.

Your last paragraph is 100% my interest. Nate Diaz walks into this fight faster and stronger...but essentially changing nothing at all. Conor didn't last two rounds against him without gassing. Nate makes everyone gas. Conor has proven that he can't rely on his strength and power to finish the fight. So Conor has to find 5 rounds of cardio (something I've never felt he looks strong in) against one of the most draining fighters out there. Conor also has to avoid eating the one two combos cause he proved he will struggle to take many of them...and even a standing still no legs Nate Vs RDA was able to land his one twos consistently.

It's really going to show us how good Conor is. If he can develop a strategy to get around all of Nate's strengths...that's a fairly incredible thing to do cause Nate proved a lot in the first fight.

My prediction in the first fight was that Conor wouldn't take the front foot like he did. I felt Nate would push forward instead. Now, I think Conor will be able to take the front foot very quickly again as Nate clearly doesn't think about it much. In the first, I thought Conor would be trying to counter Nate walking in with front kicks and spinning side kicks to the body. On the front foot, Conor would be able to get his range down easier and land these shots. The body work Conor did to Mendes would sap even the best cardio guys, even Nate. To win the fight, Conor has to have 5 rounds of cardio, keep Nate at distance on the back foot, land his body shots to keep Nate tiring at the same pace, avoid the one two shots and keep his TDD strong throughout. To win the fight for Nate...he just has to go business as usual.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I have no clue about Fight Metric and stuff. Hate when people take a computer's stats into account rather than their own eyes.
> 
> I thought Conor's timing was stellar. Nate was slipping them about 10-20%, so he wasn't taking them full on but he was backed up and taking 80-90% shots a lot (imo). Nate did a great job of landing unclean shots back though and those paid big time in the second.
> 
> ...


Interesting analysis you have there. If Conor can develop a strategy to overcome Nate strength that would truly be impressive, it seems like a difficult job. They do say though the difference between Nick and Nate Diaz is that Nate can fight coming forward and his brother prefers to be more a counterpuncher.

If we're going to reduce it to science, one of the weaknesses of Nate Diaz, overwhelming wrestling as in the Rory Macdonald fight and being leg kicked to death and wrestled by RDA. Of these 2 may be leg kicks are the answer.

There is a theory about McGregor, that he is fundamentally a boxer. You see what people are really like when they're under pressure. When things got heavy in the 2nd round I don't think there was a single leg kick and very few high kicks from McGregor.

The reason why Conor lost might be because as he said, he was so dissipated by all the media and hype commitments. Imagine how hard it is to keep grounded bull that bullshit flying around. We might just see a better faster version of McGregor. He's being totally focused on doing almost no media I think this speaks volumes.

Anyway I found a fab link on you Tube of GSP commentating on the first fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anteries said:


> Interesting analysis you have there. If Conor can develop a strategy to overcome Nate strength that would truly be impressive, it seems like a difficult job. They do say though the difference between Nick and Nate Diaz is that Nate can fight coming forward and his brother prefers to be more a counterpuncher.
> 
> If we're going to reduce it to science, one of the weaknesses of Nate Diaz, overwhelming wrestling as in the Rory Macdonald fight and being leg kicked to death and wrestled by RDA. Of these 2 may be leg kicks are the answer.
> 
> ...


Never really thought about that before and you're right, Nate can land his punches walking you down while Nick really needs to pin you down. Then again you could also say Nate's never fought someone like Carlos Condit on the feet so there could be that in there too.

I thought about the leg kicks too but I have some reservations about it. Conor doesn't seem, for whatever reason, to me to have the strongest round kick to the legs. His stomp kick is nice but if the recent Holm fight shows anything, it's that the stomp kicks can force you into distances you don't want to be and could set up a Nate td.

When things got heavy, Conor was gone already. I don't really take too much stock on his striking from when he was wobbling around. He was out on his feet from the one / two. People talk about him being a "panic wrestler" and stuff, or diss his BJJ from the fight...but Nate had him hurt bad and Conor barely knew where he was. I don't feel Conor's chin was "exposed" cause he took some big shots from Mendes, but I think we've seen that tired or not, Diaz' brand of punches connect on Conor in a way that will probably hurt him a lot.

I'm not sure that's why Conor lost. I think there's a few things. Conor thought he could KO anyone. He brought an unstoppable force to an immovable object and the object stood tall at the end of the night. Conor gave up on the long game and went for the head hunting KO. This allowed Nate time to counter him. I think the energy issues have 4 parts. First, Nate was landing and because he was landing counters, Conor was getting tired from it. Second, Conor was throwing 100% in his shots like a muscle bound Brazilian and blew his load early. Third, we don't actually know what positives a weight cut could have on cardio. Rashad Evans talked about the weight cut being an important part of preparation after the fight. Fourth, I don't actually think Conor has great cardio. He looked slow and sluggish in the second round of the Mendes fight. Luckily for Conor, his style doesn't typically rely on physical attributes so he was able to dominate without using his cardio (not unlike Nate).

It's a fantastic technical fight any way you look at it.


----------



## mcbryde mats (Feb 18, 2016)

Any which way you look at it, Conor is going to get crushed again


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

But what if you look at it like he's not going to get crushed?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just like that he is seemingly out of excuses should he lose.

I suppose he could go with Nate had too much time to get ready. But that wouldn't make much sense seeing how the first fight went.

With all of the many disadvantages Conor had in the first fight now gone, Conor should take this fight if he is the better fighter. 

We shall see.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I just like that he is seemingly out of excuses should he lose.
> 
> I suppose he could go with Nate had too much time to get ready. But that wouldn't make much sense seeing how the first fight went.
> 
> ...


To be fair, I see them as reasons rather than excuses. If Conor fights badly...he fought badly. That's a negative. That means Nate Diaz was the better fighter. Being "inefficient with your energy" is a bad thing. Being efficient with your energy is a good thing.

But yeah, there's nothing. There's not even question marks. There's no "can Nate do this" etc. Conor knows what Nate can do. Conor has been given everything possible that Nate has to offer in a fight...and now we see if he's the better fighter if he can gameplan around it all.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I think Nate is gonna look great in this fight. Just re-watching this small clip you can clearly see the adjustments he needs to make. I think with a proper camp Nate wouldn't have got hit with that left so many times that was causing damage. Conor knows the crazy kicks were ineffective so he'll probably ditch those and IMO that's the only way he wins. Now that Nate knows how really awful Conor is on the ground he might go for a take down instead of trade with him which could just make this a one round fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think Conor is awful on the ground. Not Nate's level.

At the end he was hurt and gave up.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't think Conor is awful on the ground. Not Nate's level.
> 
> At the end he was hurt and gave up.


Yeah Conor seems alright on the ground...he's just not gonna be able to handle Nate, specifically from the bottom.

He kind of gave up but I see that like people who said Rory gave up in the Lawler fight. He was so hurt and gassed he barely knew where he was.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Anteries said:


>


01:45 mark. Conor grabbing the fence. Herb Dean warning him twice.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Exactly ^^^. And I don't care if you're temporarily braindead. If you give up your back to a Diaz bro you better tuck your chin. He didn't even try. In fact it looks like he stuck it out there. That's JJ 101.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

GlassJaw said:


> some on this forum even talking about McGregor looking good on the ground in round 1.



For the... less than 10 seconds it was on the ground for, McGregor hit this pretty nice sweep and maintained the position. 










A far cry from the clueless looking McGregor after he was rocked and desperate, possibly even looking for a way out.

But that desperation comes from a lack of know-how in defensive boxing, i think that is one area he could really work on along with controlling his output and power against a taller fighter.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well Nate slapped him in the head to open him up. Was beautiful by Nate. 

Just looked like Conor didn't even fight it what so ever. He gave up. But we aren't totally sure what if anything he had left. But he looked like he gave up. Not that he was getting out. 

What still makes me smile is Conor shot for a takedown. Now Clyde will come here and complain that tons of fighters do that when hurt. But Conor specifically mocked guys who do it as just another panicked wrestler, they are all the same. Well Conor is the same now. Nate was hit with everything Conor had. Is actually the BJJ guy here, yet still didn't go for a takedown. 

When things are tough we saw who backs up their words more. Conor can live with that.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

And things were not _that_ rough, they were quite rough... no doubt, but people like Michael Johnson, who is actually a wrestler took as much, toughed it out. Cerrone who is a beast on the ground, toughed it out. 

It was disappointed to see McGregor break as quick as he did, and his fans who wanna argue with that... McGregor has said the same thing :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The thing that gets to me is things like "McTapper got made a bitch" when there's very little differences between McGregor's submission loss to Nate Diaz than the toughest guy in MMA, Dan Henderson's submission loss to Anderson Silva.

People like to pretend Conor is in this special bracket or something. What happened wasn't that rare. First guy rocks second guy, second guy shoots for TD, first guy submissions hurt opponent.
@jonnyg4508 yeah for sure Conor should be opened to that...but I didn't call anyone a panic wrestler. I'd consider it a meaningless insult when Conor says it. My opinions aren't the same as Conor's opinions. People dissing Conor for tapping are acting like they don't even watch MMA. So many people were like "McTapper tapped like a bitch and a girl didn't even tap before him". You'll never hear anyone going "Ehhh...that girl who won by RNC tapped to an RNC in her next fight...".


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

It isnt that he taoped. He had too. He sort of didnt hardly try to get out but he was done.

Thr point is he and his army of fans were so high and mighty off the diss that "they are all the same" " they turn into panic wrestlers when I hit them".

It is just the irony. Conor talks too big for what he can back up. When he said things like that his fans generally cream their pants (don). When you are on top if you are goibg to get perks of being able to say things like that and have everyone believing you are some God to MMA then you sure enough get to enjoy the laughs pointed at you when you dont back it up. And turn into the very fighter who you mocked daily. 

I am not holding Conor to some standard. I am saying that when he is not better than the standard that is held....he should not enjoy an army of fans kissing his feet for someone he makes himself out as. Which turns out was false.

Bt Conor's book, he is all the same as the rest of the guys he knocked out. The irony and crow is hilarious to me.

Nate ended that phrase he spewed so often and with that turned Conor into the phrase.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

But who are you using Conor's logic against? I don't remember anyone on here talking about panic wrestlers. If you are pissed off by Sherdog or BloodyElbow comments, use that against them.

I don't even like Cyborg but have been big in saying I think you're a complete wankshaft if you say Cyroid or something stupid. If I dislike someone saying McMuffin (because Mc names are rare apparently) it's because it's fking stupid and not because I'm a fan of the lad.

I wouldn't call a fighter a panic wrestler, I know they're not "all the same", I don't care how much money the lad has in his pockets. Just like "that bitch ass piece of plastic doesn't matter" is bullshit from Nick and Nate.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't follow what you are saying. Watching Conor fall to become the very thing he mocked was funny and made me smile. He has to live with that now.

Not sure what you are talking about sherdog and what not. All I said is you would be here to correct me that many guys have turned to wrestle after being hurt. 

You are confusing me and looking way too into my comments. Between you and sportsman there is a lot of over analyzing. 

It made me smile to watch Conor go for a desperate takedown after all he said on the matter. Nothing more...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't follow what you are saying. Watching Conor fall to become the very thing he mocked was funny and made me smile. He has to live with that now.
> 
> Not sure what you are talking about sherdog and what not. All I said is you would be here to correct me that many guys have turned to wrestle after being hurt.
> 
> ...


But if you guys start dissing someone for tapping out, or for shooting for a TD when rocked on here....Conor isn't living with it. It's us, the other MMA fans, who have to see people calling an MMA fighter a bitch for being submitted by an RNC by a BJJ black belt as if it's some new and fked up thing.

It's just grating. It only really happens with Conor. People talking to me like Conor shooting for a TD proves he's a bitch or something...but it's fine if everyone else does it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No one else mocks his opponents and calls thrm panic wrestlers...

That is the whole point.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> No one else mocks his opponents and calls thrm panic wrestlers...
> 
> That is the whole point.


But Conor McGregor doesn't post on MMAForum. Outside of DonRifle, I can't imagine anyone in this site has dissed fighters doing that. So who is it you're "getting back" with it?

Pictures and shit were funny but the shit was in March or something and I still hear people talk about the TD, his jiu jitsu and "fastest tap off all time". We've seen the same shit 50 times since but I'm still hearing it as if these guys haven't watched any MMA since.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol you are slow.

Me liking the moment and the irony of it has nothing to do with mmaforum.

I'm not allowed to enjoy Conor eating his own words? Me enjoying that moment as a Nate fan foesnt make sense to you? Lol. No idea what you are even talking about.

Why does someone have to "get back at someone" ? Lol what weird stuff are you talking about?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Well.... there is truth in it, he did turn people who don't usually shoot for takedowns... shoot for takedowns, by dominating them on the feet. 

and i think he was saying it... so people would stand with him, just some reverse psychology going on.

But like i said, he himself stated after the fight "I went into panic mode" He knows... 

But you know... fighters do weird things, Nick Diaz flopping to the floor and butt scooting towards KJ Noons in there first fight was hardly one of his best moments either.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> For the... less than 10 seconds it was on the ground for, McGregor hit this pretty nice sweep *and maintained the position. *


And here is how McGregor maintained the position. Wonderful technique:


































Actually this deserves to be in the open...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

It was delicious irony after hearing Conor talk about panic wrestling for months. 

I couldn't of drawn up a better ending as a Nate fan.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> And here is how McGregor maintained the position. Wonderful technique:


Some nice work there, not his best... i posted his best not long ago... but here it is again.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Some nice work there, not his best... i posted his best not long ago... but here it is again.


I am incompetent to produce a gif, but I won't let this little flaw prevent me from giving another great example of how MacGregor avoided being taken down by Brandao. Awesome technique indeed:


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> For the... less than 10 seconds it was on the ground for, McGregor hit this pretty nice sweep and maintained the position.


The only reason that doesn't impress me is because Nate is fine with being on his back. It doesn't look like he fought it off too much.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I wonder what a real BJJ match between Nate and Nick would look like.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

@jonnyg4508jonnyg4508 is a panic wrestler!! 

What are we betting on the rematch? Your the only one who'll make a bet now. I have Liddell's whole family working in my rice fields out in Burma, Oldfan's welfare check can't get passed the first 10 days of the month. 

They have these new companies these days that deliver boxes of steaks and shit like that. Its tricky for me because Im in Greece the next few months but there is a company that will do it by courier. So if your willing to bet around $120-130 that would cover a box of steaks and delivery to me from these guys https://www.campbellsmeat.com/browse/c-beef/c-beef-steak/

And would get you something like this http://www.omahasteaks.com/product/...ype=PROMOTION&shopsrc=PRMBusinessGiftsAround1

Proper skin in the game with a bet like this! Would be nice to bet some green but too risky for delivery to current location. Open to alternatives if this is too rich!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Got Omaha steak once and they sucked. Never buy those wolf tickets again. 

PS: I don't sleep MFer. I'm up till the 21st. Come at me.

209 wut?!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Alright then the bet on my side will be a €50 bottle of wine delivered to destination of my choice. You can have the same or something of the same value delivered to yours. Deal?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I like it. Take this to PM and we have some more time to talk numbers and get a fight worked out.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I hate to be a buzz kill but unregulated betting is illegal and I'm pretty sure against forum regulations. 

I long for the old days when if you would proved right, the person who disagreed with you would slap you on the back and shake your hand. These days it's just get more deluded if the facts don't fit what you want to believe.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Anteries said:


> I hate to be a buzz kill but unregulated betting is illegal and I'm pretty sure against forum regulations.


Your an odd fellow Anteries


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Stop breaking the law Don!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I wonder if Conor grabs the fence again this bet should be called off.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I wonder if Conor grabs the fence again this bet should be called off.


Jesus Christ how many times in one fking week?

We get it. If you want perspective, you're being one of those arseholes who posts gifs of Anderson grabbing shorts calling him the biggest chheat in history.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Your an odd fellow Anteries


This forum is not a Conor McGregor fight, rules can't be flagrantly disregarded with no consequences.

Anyway, judging by your betting record, think of me as your guardian angel


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Urgh. I want to see a triple threat fight to the death between Don, Sportsman and Antwhatever that ends in a draw.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Anteries said:


> This forum is not a Conor McGregor fight, rules can't be flagrantly disregarded with no consequences.
> 
> Anyway, judging by your betting record, think of me as your guardian angel


Theres only one other member here that references 'rules', and she is having cramps at the moment. 

I think you should start taking some risks in your life mate. Switch up the Cornflakes for Rice Crispies. Fill up on Shell instead BP. Go to bed half an hour later at night. Life can become exciting you know


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Theres only one other member here that references 'rules', and she is having cramps at the moment.
> 
> I think you should start taking some risks in your life mate. Switch up the Cornflakes for Rice Crispies. Fill up on Shell instead BP. Go to bed half an hour later at night. Life can become exciting you know


Thanks for your advice, I shall put your suggestions to the elders of our Amish community.:thumb02:

Just for the record I'd like to point out that my life is packed balls to the wall with excitement and adventure, not mentioned the white knuckle ride that is MMA forum.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Jesus Christ how many times in one fking week?
> 
> We get it. If you want perspective, you're being one of those arseholes who posts gifs of Anderson grabbing shorts calling him the biggest chheat in history.


Sure, because Anderson grabs shorts as many times as Conor grabs the fence, right? Conor grabs fences more than Jon Jones pokes eyes. Fact.

Hey, have one more for your amusement. *Different fight*.
Sure, Conor isn't a fence grabber cheat, no. I am just inventing this out of hate. :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OMG! You're right. I can't believe I never saw it before. Your video of a 20 years old 1-0 Conor McGregor is really what changed my perspective. Good call.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

And for good measure...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> OMG! You're right. I can't believe I never saw it before. Your video of a 20 years old 1-0 Conor McGregor is really what changed my perspective. Good call.


Sure, if that was the only time we saw him doing it, you would have a point lolling at me. But he did it in his first fight, he did it in his last fight with Nate, and in many others in between. That is consistency, pal.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Sure, if that was the only time we saw him doing it, you would have a point lolling at me. But he did it in his first fight, he did it in his last fight with Nate, and in many others in between. That is consistency, pal.


Anderson's been cheating for longer than Conor's been fighting though.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> And for good measure...


1- Legal knee to the chest.
2- Anderson greasing his chest to avoid a chest lock.
3- Anderson using dirty vs dirty technique. Clearly wrong, but Sonnen got to his nerves, you missed posting him shouldering Sonnen at weigh ins.
4- Anderson hitting a clear illegal kick and losing the fight for it. Is it cheating to provoke your DQ? I tought cheating was supposed to give you advantage. :confused02:

So, Sonnen short grabbing it is...



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Anderson's been cheating for longer than Conor's been fighting though.


Because you are saying so, right?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

1. Fence grab.
2. Illegal to grease.
3. So because Sonnen got on his nerves it's cool?
4. Cheating is cheating, whether the ref calls it or not.



No, because the Okami fight was in 2006 and Conor debuted in 2008. Proof is proof pal.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> 1. Fence grab.
> 2. Illegal to grease.
> 3. So because Sonnen got on his nerves it's cool?
> 4. Cheating is cheating, whether the ref calls it or not.
> ...


Blatant illegal knee is not cheating, man, it's an obvious mistake and he got punished. Grabbing gloves or holding a fence trying to conceal it from referee's eyes is cheating. By your logic, a kick to the nuts is cheating... It's not.

Anderson pulling Sonnen's shorts was definitely cool, now ask me if I think Anderson should have a point deduction for that. Come on Clyde, I am sure you know me already, don't fight against it, what would be my answer? Say it...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I wonder if Conor grabs the fence again this bet should be called off.


For such a hater... you are pretty late to the party on the fence grabbing thing, this outrage is old news :laugh: When did you suddenly discover this?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> For such a hater... you are pretty late to the party on the fence grabbing thing, this outrage is old news :laugh: When did you suddenly discover this?


You are absolutely right about me being late. I missed that for so long, but suddenly images of him grabbing the fence started to pop left and right, being the last against Nate one of the most blatant.

But I disagree about the term hater. I would never bring false accusations to Conor just to detract him, like Don does against those he dislike.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't remember Sportsman's outrage with Mendes gouging McGregor's eyes and cuts. But nah he's unbiased completely.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You are absolutely right about me being late. I missed that for so long, but suddenly images of him grabbing the fence started to pop left and right, being the last against Nate one of the most blatant.
> 
> But I disagree about the term hater. I would never bring false accusations to Conor just to detract him, like Don does against those he dislike.


Ill give you that... your interpretations of some of those facts sometimes baffle me though.

I feel like a fence grab is more forgivable than most fouls, just because its a natural reaction to reach out for something when about to fall. Same with eye pokes actually, people who have never worn a pair of boxing gloves will not get the fact that it's a pretty natural reaction, nobody clenches there fists the whole time when wearing boxing gloves. Not saying they are ok, but you have to train yourself against natural instinct. Being harsher on it will help quicken that training process though. McGregor should've had a point off for every fence grab you have posted, id have no problem with that. 

Short grabbing, steroids, greasing... feels worse, certainly the latter two as they are predetermined attempts at cheating. Or Caio Magalhaes disgusting, deliberate blows to the back of the head.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't remember Sportsman's outrage with Mendes gouging McGregor's eyes and cuts. But nah he's unbiased completely.


My judgment prevails over my memory. I don't remember that fact right now, as Conor grabbing the fence escaped from me for so long. You think I would support Mendes doing that, though? 

Do I give you a hard time for being fair even under attack? Would you prefer to catch me with contradictions more often?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

It seems like your outrage only comes out in situations like this. I mean you're more outraged that a 20 year old McGregor fence grabbed than a 26 year old Cyborg on steroids.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> It seems like your outrage only comes out in situations like this. I mean you're more outraged that a 20 year old McGregor fence grabbed than a 26 year old Cyborg on steroids.


WTF that post even means? McGregor is 28 years old now. He just grabbed the fence to save his life against Nate Diaz, and you are focusing in the *last* evidence I have found of him grabbing the fence because that was ages ago? It was just the last I've found, man.
Why you're focusing on that?

And WTF again you trying to compare Cyborg cheating long time ago with Conor first recorded fence grab!!! She was caught and she was suspended, lost the fight and belt, what one thing has to do with the other and how can you say how I feel about one situation against the other?

You are definitely not a generic crazy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Why would you post the Mo fight if you didn't want it being used as a reference?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Why would you post the Mo fight if you didn't want it being used as a reference?


Did you actually saw the other 3 or 4 different fights that been brought up? Or you only saw that last posted one, that ends up being his first or so? So, he grabbed in his first...and he grabbed in his last...and he grabbed a few others in between...but you wanna focus on his fight against Mo... 

Fight with Mo, plus all the others including Nate's = pattern. Guy is a fence grabber.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Did you actually saw the other 3 or 4 different fights that been brought up? Or you only saw that last posted one, that ends up being his first or so? So, he grabbed in his first...and he grabbed in his last...and he grabbed a few others in between...but you wanna focus on his fight against Mo...
> 
> Fight with Mo, plus all the others including Nate's = pattern. Guy is a fence grabber.


If that's the best insult you've got for him, he's doing alright.

To be fair, I'd take fence grabber over "Worst BJJ ever OMG how did he tap to that?". Just, consolodate all of your hate into one easy to manage thread. The only reason I told you to stfu is because you posted in like 4 separate threads about him fence grabbing. I say the same shit when M.C. feels like telling everyone he's not the biggest Anderson Silva fan.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If that's the best insult you've got for him, he's doing alright.
> 
> To be fair, I'd take fence grabber over "Worst BJJ ever OMG how did he tap to that?". Just, consolodate all of your hate into one easy to manage thread. The only reason I told you to stfu is because you posted in like 4 separate threads about him fence grabbing. I say the same shit when M.C. feels like telling everyone he's not the biggest Anderson Silva fan.


You don't know what an insult is. I am not insulting Conor. Saying he grabs fences when he actually does it isn't an insult.

Don't know where did you get the line "how did he tap to that"? Certainly not from me. But maybe in your crazy head it was me. 

Pardon me spamming MacGrabber grabs fences in many different threads. But like Joabbuac said, I just found out, so I am making up for the time I missed. :laugh:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't mind if i hijack this thread back to what it was about do you?, but.... after rewatching the first fight again, McGregor didn't really dominate that first round quite as much as i thought when watching live, he won it... sure, but no real damage was done, the surface damage on Nate's face is pretty misleading, McGregor landed 3 maybe 4 solid punches. 

I actually thought he beat Nate up more in the early part of the 2nd than he did in the 1st, where he really started slamming home some good shots, including to the body. 

Just makes me think about how things like different with the hype surrounding it, at the time i was thinking all like "holy shit, this 1st round could be a 10-8!!! derp derp derp" 

But now... eh, McGregor nicked the first, just about. Nate peeled away nicely from a lot of punches, landed a few of his own... not much going on. Fight really started in the 2nd, for both fighters.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The beauty of watching it again. I've only told people to go back and watch for a couple months now.

I felt the same minus thibing it was ever close to a 10-8. 

I'd still clearly give Conor the round but real far from a beat down of a round. 

Not trying to compare Conor to Diego Sanchez exactly. But it had that magic of haymakers, even not landing, making people think it was a big deal. Conor hit Nate for sure. But not many were real clean. And Nate landed many sneaky shots. But he didn't wind up.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

UFC put up the original fight officially a couple weeks ago


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> The beauty of watching it again. I've only told people to go back and watch for a couple months now.
> 
> I felt the same minus thibing it was ever close to a 10-8.
> 
> ...


Did you score round 1 a 10-8 to either originally?

Anyways, your thoughts here are pretty much mine exactly.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

It was a good first fight. Conor is too small to really hurt Nate. It's funny how everyone makes fun of him fighting midgets but he gets no credit for fighting a much larger man.

Nate has a great chin and will not be damaged by such a small man.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheNinja said:


> It was a good first fight. Conor is too small to really hurt Nate. It's funny how everyone makes fun of him fighting midgets but he gets no credit for fighting a much larger man.
> 
> Nate has a great chin and will not be damaged by such a small man.


This is bullshit. Conor could easily hurt a lot of people Nate's size, and I think next to no LWs would have been able to take that first round. It's less about Conor not being big enough and more about Nate being too durable.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> This is bullshit. Conor could easily hurt a lot of people Nate's size, and I think next to no LWs coming straight from vacation, without any camp or a single sparring session would have been able to take that first round.


Fixed. Because that was the reason Nate took all the damage he took on the first round to begin with.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> This is bullshit. Conor could easily hurt a lot of people Nate's size, and I think next to no LWs would have been able to take that first round. It's less about Conor not being big enough and more about Nate being too durable.


I'm confused. I already said Nate is durable, the man has an Iron chin. They didn't fight at LW, it was at WW. Nate was the much bigger man and now is walking around over 200lbs. Nate is bigger and can't be hurt by such a small guy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheNinja said:


> I'm confused. I already said Nate is durable, the man has an Iron chin. They didn't fight at LW, it was at WW. Nate was the much bigger man and now is walking around over 200lbs. Nate is bigger and can't be hurt by such a small guy.


Conor would have knocked out Robbie Lawler had he been given the opportunity to land like he did Vs Nate. Nate's just that tough, it's got little to do with the size (although of course this fight is different as we'll have a legit WW Nate).


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Did you score round 1 a 10-8 to either originally?
> 
> Anyways, your thoughts here are pretty much mine exactly.


No I never even considered a 10-8. Nate didn't get really hurt let alone dropped. Plus landed many of his own. I went from Easy 10-9 Conor originally and thinking he is unloading on Nate to very next time I watched it thinking wow 10-9 Conor but Nate actually did pretty ok that round and landed many of his own. Didn't look phased nor hurt. 

I agree with Joa as in Conor landed better shots early in the 2nd than he did in the 1st round, even though they still didn't phase Nate much at all. Once Nate saw Conor get deflated about that fact he turned it up a notch until Conor wilted. 

I think Conor can certainly KO Nate with the right shot. Anyone can get KO'd. Conor hit hard and throws fastballs. Nate drops his guard for a second and doesn't see one coming, he goes down. 

I think people thinking Conor should change his style up for this fight are just wrong. Does he need to manage his energy a bit better? Sure. But like Faris said, he got deflated when things got tough. That zapped his energy. Nate zapped his energy and took it from him because of his experience and he is much more calm and understanding fighter. Conor is used to bullying his opponents. But Conor still needs to throw fastballs and overhands. He isn't going to go in and trade jabs and leg kicks for 4 rounds and come out on top. Does he need to expect to drop Nate in the 1st round with 1 shot? No. But he needs to go for the KO a bit still. 

His cardio and steaks he ate are excuses. He was in great shape for what was the best LW in the UFC at the time. Conor said as much. His coach recently basically admitted they had excuses as he just said there are no excuses for 202. If his cardio holds it will be that his mind is better prepared, not his asparagus body.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think i ever scored it a 10-8, or even put serious thought into it, just felt like McGregor was smashing him all over the cage for that first round. Maybe possibly let the early 2nd round bleed into the 1st when recalling the fight also, but at the time, i wouldn't argue with someone who had it a 10-8. Obviously now, i think it was not even close to a 10-8. 

I feel like he gassed for many reason, most of them mental, being used to people reacting to you power, and Nate just walking through it, that could mess with his mind, make him tired. 

Also that punching up, having to lunge so much further against a taller fighter, he was neither used to that, or even trained for it. 

A lot of people like to act like Conor just had no stamina, but that is not only false, considering the 2nd has been a pretty good round for him in the past, but it also takes credit from Nate, who was tough enough to take his shots, and good enough to bait him into big shots that fall short.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Conor would have knocked out Robbie Lawler had he been given the opportunity to land like he did Vs Nate. Nate's just that tough, it's got little to do with the size (although of course this fight is different as we'll have a legit WW Nate).


I totally agree that Conor can KO most people in the UFC. He has freakish power for a 165-168lb man. Some guys just have chins of granite. The Diaz bro's happen to both have those chins. Nate got dropped by a Josh Thomson Head kick once in his career.

Carlos Condit was explaining to Joe Rogan back in the day why he wouldn't engage in the Nick Diaz fight. He basically said he watched film on the guy and felt he couldn't be knocked out.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

With some adjustments I feel like Conor can make this fight a lot more competitive than the last. McGregor needs to stay out of the clinch, He needs to pace himself, keep his back off the fence. He needs to keep up with Nate's accumulative damage output, he cant gas or rely on his power, he'll need to put the full package on display.

I think Nate will win in a fight that is close till its not, he has the power to stop Nate but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The last fight was competitive.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheNinja said:


> I totally agree that Conor can KO most people in the UFC. He has freakish power for a 165-168lb man. Some guys just have chins of granite. The Diaz bro's happen to both have those chins. Nate got dropped by a Josh Thomson Head kick once in his career.
> 
> Carlos Condit was explaining to Joe Rogan back in the day why he wouldn't engage in the Nick Diaz fight. He basically said he watched film on the guy and felt he couldn't be knocked out.


I joined the site close to the Condit stuff with Diaz as basically the only thing inn MMA that mattered. My background on my laptop is the Diaz brothers right now. I absolutely HATED Condit after that fight. I hadn't really seen him before, but he said he'd KO Nick, was the "Natural Born Killer"...yet ran away. In hindsight, I actually can't even pick a way that Condit would win that fight in a striking exchange and the only way he could have won was to do what he did.

Conor CAN KO Nate, anyone can KO anyone. But I feel that 99/100, looking for the KO is the wrong move in that fight. Nate's too resilient.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I joined the site close to the Condit stuff with Diaz as basically the only thing inn MMA that mattered. My background on my laptop is the Diaz brothers right now. I absolutely HATED Condit after that fight. I hadn't really seen him before, but he said he'd KO Nick, was the "Natural Born Killer"...yet ran away. In hindsight, I actually can't even pick a way that Condit would win that fight in a striking exchange and the only way he could have won was to do what he did.
> 
> Conor CAN KO Nate, anyone can KO anyone. But I feel that 99/100, looking for the KO is the wrong move in that fight. Nate's too resilient.


Yeah I was extremely disappointed in Condit after that fight as well. I love Carlos and he has one of highest finishing rates of any fighter ever in the UFC. In that fight he just listened to Greg Jackson and wasn't aggressive. I'm hoping for a bang it out slug fest rematch in the future.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I joined the site close to the Condit stuff with Diaz as basically the only thing inn MMA that mattered. My background on my laptop is the Diaz brothers right now. I absolutely HATED Condit after that fight. I hadn't really seen him before, but he said he'd KO Nick, was the "Natural Born Killer"...yet ran away. In hindsight, I actually can't even pick a way that Condit would win that fight in a striking exchange and the only way he could have won was to do what he did.
> 
> Conor CAN KO Nate, anyone can KO anyone. But I feel that 99/100, looking for the KO is the wrong move in that fight. Nate's too resilient.


I remember that, i found you really annoying back then and you blocked me :laugh:

It felt like people just wanted Condit to lose with style, rather than actually win the fight... it wasn't his job to give Nick the fight he wanted, and telling Nick it's gonna be a war, well... that's all part of the game, hardly gonna say "I'm going to strategically outpoint him in a razor thin decision"

Conor might be doing the same here, keep telling people he is going to "return the favor" and knockout Diaz in the 2nd, when he plans on beating him over the distance. 

Not that i think Conor can keep that up for 5 rounds, more i think about this fight... more i wonder how Conor can win, maybe he will surprise me.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

99 out of 100?

Im a fan and believe in the Diaz toughness and chin. But man, Nate slips for one second and doesn't see one of those coming and he is dropping. 

How would you think Conor best go about trying to win then? Wear a Diaz down with kicks and jabs while having the gas to keep that up for rounds? 

Conor's best method is what he was doing. But not wilt and panic when the time comes. Know when to play defense in between big bursts of shots. His problem was je tried to make every exchange a win. If Nate hit him he came back thinking he had to tag him back. There is a time to play defense and a time to attack. Nate fights like that. But has less fast twitch motion to get out of the way which lets him get hit more than he really should. 

Nate looked sluggish to me. Conor looked good but lost the mental game. I do not think Conor's best plan would be to layoff and go rounds with an in shape fully trained Diaz. He doesn't have the stamina nor the humility to fo anything like Condit did vs Nick.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BI6WX8kBbc-/?taken-by=natediaz209&hl=en


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BI6WX8kBbc-/?taken-by=natediaz209&hl=en


Thanks Sport I'm interested in pictures of Nate to see what's going on with his weight. He doesn't look too bad, looks like he's sucking his gut in a bit though. Obviously it's not ideal to be doing a water cut when you have flab. 

Maybe this talk of him bulking up is just hype, the only way this would be true if he had started lifting weights. I don't think he would have done this because it wouldn't have helped his fighting, he already had the power to hurt McGregor. The fact is he is a true 155 pound fighter at 170 he can allow some extra padding. If he comes in shredded that 170 that would have meant you would have to put on 15 pounds or 7 kg of muscle, that is a ridiculous amount.

Last week when they showed a picture of him sparring about 3 weeks ago, I estimate he was carrying about 5 kg of excess flab obviously you want as little amount as fat as possible, you try carrying around a 5 kg kettle bar with you.

The point is I don't think he has really bulked up muscle wise, I think a lot of its hype and letting his waistline expand a bit.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't think Nate is bulking up but I'd say he turns up fairly close to a legitimate WW. Conor will likely be giving up a fair bit regarding the weight (which is irrelevant before anyone mentions excuses cause he specifically asked for that). Nate won't be heavily bulking like some mention though. Nate likes to stick to doing what he does. It will just be a case where he doesn't cut as heavily and keeps his weight higher in a functional way.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't think Nate is bulking up but I'd say he turns up fairly close to a legitimate WW. Conor will likely be giving up a fair bit regarding the weight (which is irrelevant before anyone mentions excuses cause he specifically asked for that). Nate won't be heavily bulking like some mention though. Nate likes to stick to doing what he does. It will just be a case where he doesn't cut as heavily and keeps his weight higher in a functional way.




Personally I think the weight difference between the 2 is very small indeed. When Nate weighed in to fight Johnson and 155 pounds he was shredded but nowhere near as Egyptian mummy like as McGregor weighing in at 145 pounds. Both fighters are naturally 155 pound weight class fighters. McGregor is actually extremely stocky.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Egyptian mummy. :laugh:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BI6WX8kBbc-/?taken-by=natediaz209&hl=en


Sucking it in, a little?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anteries said:


> Personally I think the weight difference between the 2 is very small indeed. When Nate weighed in to fight Johnson and 155 pounds he was shredded but nowhere near as Egyptian mummy like as McGregor weighing in at 145 pounds. Both fighters are naturally 155 pound weight class fighters. McGregor is actually extremely stocky.


Nate is quite a big guy for LW. Conor is below average for LW. Nate couldnt make 145 if his life depended on it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I dont think Conor is a below average sized LW.

He himself was gloating that he was bigger than RDA at a presser they did. He isnt a big LW. But aolid sized. On par with Eddie and RDA I'd bet. Not sure Conor can make 145.

Nate got thrown around at LW by the bigger fighters like Bendo. Like Nick said he is much stronger with some meat on his bones now.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I doubt Nate gets above 180 whilst training, he doesn't have a great physique in MMA terms and would probably look "fat" at 190.

Conor thought I doubt has been above 170 in his life.

The weight disparity won't be huge, it's the length that's more significant here.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I dont think Conor is a below average sized LW.
> 
> He himself was gloating that he was bigger than RDA at a presser they did. He isnt a big LW. But aolid sized. On par with Eddie and RDA I'd bet. Not sure Conor can make 145.
> 
> Nate got thrown around at LW by the bigger fighters like Bendo. Like Nick said he is much stronger with some meat on his bones now.


I dont understand the logic that Conor cant make 145 when he's fought literally one UFC fight out of 145.

Nate, RDA etc. would need to lose an arm to make 145.

Nate isn't a 170 fighter. He's suited to LW. But Conor and Nate aren't both best suited to the same weight class. They are both the top end of their respective classes.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Im not saying Nate isn't a big LW...

But I don't think Conor is a small LW either. 

If RDA dedicated his body to 145 back in the day he would have been 145. He cant make 145 without losing a leg because he has ate, trained, and built himswlf to be a 155. 

If Conor leaves 145 for good and becomes a 155 for years he too would have to lose an arm to make 145 again. 

Perhaps he can make 145. I myself have steong doubts as I have maintained for months that we will never see him at 145 again. We will see I suppose.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nate a bigger LW never used his weight for anything. He is a bigger LW who was most always at a speed disadvantage while at the same time did not use any sort of size to fight other than his length and reach. Bendo was a big LW and used it to bully guys. 

A big LW who got bullied by the strong LWs and who was at a speed disadvantage to most all LWs.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Im not saying Nate isn't a big LW...
> 
> But I don't think Conor is a small LW either.
> 
> ...


Well Conor didnt dedicate his life to 145. He fought at Lightweight several times in his career. He just isn't at the size where he's unable to make FW. He has proven he can by never missing weight in his entire career with it mostly being contested at 145.

I agree Conor can bulk up a bit and never be able to go back down in years...but that's not currently the case.

In MMA, your weight class is typically the lowest one you can make without losing strength. Conor has proven himself to be that at 145. Nate has proven himself to be that at 155. Nate couldn't make 145 ever.

It's not a huge thing. That's part of the fight's appeal. Conor and Nate aren't entirely equal but nor is Josh Samman with anyone he ever fights. It's not an excuse. Conor is fighting at this weight for now and that's the fact of it. So Conor has some aspects to overcome in size and reach which plenty of people have had to face with him such as Marcus Brimage. Frankie Edgar has MUCH less of an advantage than Conor against almost everyone in size and reach...and that dude was a LW champ. It's not an excuse and whenever I talk about this shit I never want it to be taken like that. It's just an aspect of the fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

He fought at 155 early in his life. Many guys fight at a class and go down once they choose to cut more weight. 

At a young age he decided he would be a 145 and has maintained as much. Again I am not saying Nate is the same size. No Nate could never make 145 as he is taller. That point is irrelevant. 

Conor gloated that he was bigger than RDA and next to him he looked pretty much the same size. Now if Conor himself is gloating that he is bigger than RDA then I will take his word for it. Would Conor be a big LW? No. He would be similar to RDA and Eddie Alvarez. 

Riddle me this. If Nate just beat Conor on 10 days notice. If Nate is a big 155. And Nate gets bullied at 155. How does Conor expect to compete at 155 ever again? By math and comparison he would get tossed around at 155 by any sort of wrestler. 

The fact Conor has made 145 a bunch of times is irrelevant to right now. It is my opinion that we won't see him at 145 again. Perhaps he can make it. But I will bet he doesn't want to die. He is at that age where you now have man strength. He has only gotten bigger. When he goes back to 145 and makes it then I will be glad to eat my words. If he loses he may not have any choice I suppose. My opinion is he never fights at 145 again.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

If you look at Conor vs Brimage and then Conor vs Aldo, he got alot bigger in those years aswell. I wouldn't say Conor is too big for 145 but nobody fighting at 145 is bigger, at 155 he'll be comfortably sized, not small and not the biggest either.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UKMMAGURU said:


> If you look at Conor vs Brimage and then Conor vs Aldo, he got alot bigger in those years aswell. I wouldn't say Conor is too big for 145 but nobody fighting at 145 is bigger, at 155 he'll be comfortably sized, not small and not the biggest either.


His problem, like Anderson's, is he utilizes his reach and height big time. When you take that away he's not going to be as dominant. He could well be a talented 155 fighter, maybe even a champion, but none the less he will be giving up what has gone him to the show so far.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> His problem, like Anderson's, is he utilizes his reach and height big time. When you take that away he's not going to be as dominant. He could well be a talented 155 fighter, maybe even a champion, but none the less he will be giving up what has gone him to the show so far.


Yeah but how much fun is it seeing him dominate fighters he is always significantly bigger than? (The answer is not much btw).

Right now McGregors legacy is as a fighter who's mouth took him to the top, if he can win a belt at 155 and defend it a bunch of times his legacy can be so much more.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UKMMAGURU said:


> Yeah but how much fun is it seeing him dominate fighters he is always significantly bigger than? (The answer is not much btw).
> 
> Right now McGregors legacy is as a fighter who's mouth took him to th top, if he can win a belt at 155 and defend it a bunch if times his legacy can be so much more.


As much fun as it was for Anderson and Jones?

He's also not significantly bigger. I posted a big thing the other day proving McGregor is typically behind everyone in the UFC in opponent height. Cormier and Mighty Mouse the only two stand outs.

His mouth took him to the top? I'd say KOing the champion and P4P number 1 fighter on the planet in 13 seconds took him to the top.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> As much fun as it was for Anderson and Jones?
> 
> He's also not significantly bigger. I posted a big thing the other day proving McGregor is typically behind everyone in the UFC in opponent height. Cormier and Mighty Mouse the only two stand outs.
> 
> His mouth took him to the top? I'd say KOing the champion and P4P number 1 fighter on the planet in 13 seconds took him to the top.


Jones is arguably the most hated fighter in America, people were clammering for him to lose.

In terms of weight and reach at 145 McGregor is unmatched, nobody comes close, that's why some will detract from his KO over Aldo - he was too much, physically, for Aldo. Did you see the outpour on social media after Diaz tapped him? The tables were turned sizewise, some would say he got a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

That 6ft 155lber sure showed him, for all this talk of McGregor's height, he doesn't actually do much to make use of it does he? Not like Jones does, McGregor is usually right in striking range, killing people with volume.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> That 6ft 155lber sure showed him, for all this talk of McGregor's height, he doesn't actually do much to make use of it does he? Not like Jones does, McGregor is usually right in striking range, killing people with volume.


I really really disagree with this. I think Conor uses his reach 100% of the time. He keeps them at a distance where he can hit them and he's out of range. He's not brilliant at it. He does leave himself open after a strike. He's a little bit overly active and this leaves him open to eat one back. But he's completely all about being able to kick and punch at the same range, which means he has to have the perfect balance where he can get a straight kick to the body off whilst still being able to punch, all the while not eating one back.

I think the majority of Conor's style is reliant on his size. That's probably why I'm so impressed with the Nate fight. I didn't see a single way Conor could win before the fight and although that's still kind of the same, he showed that if he somehow could find the cardio, he would likely beat Nate. Finding the cardio against Nate is like finding the chin against AJ of course.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UKMMAGURU said:


> Jones is arguably the most hated fighter in America, people were clammering for him to lose.
> 
> In terms of weight and reach at 145 McGregor is unmatched, nobody comes close, that's why some will detract from his KO over Aldo - he was too much, physically, for Aldo. Did you see the outpour on social media after Diaz tapped him? The tables were turned sizewise, some would say he got a taste of his own medicine.


People wanting him to lose is irrelevant though. We weren't talking about who the fans cheered for. Also Conor's following is HUGE so it's not relevant to this at all.

His reach is huge but he's not that tall for the weight. He's a few inches under Holloway.

Conor can make 145. That means he's not too big for the weight class. I find that completely simple. Same with GSP at WW, Anderson at MW and Jones at LHW who have all been blasted for not moving up.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I really really disagree with this. I think Conor uses his reach 100% of the time. He keeps them at a distance where he can hit them and he's out of range. He's not brilliant at it. He does leave himself open after a strike. He's a little bit overly active and this leaves him open to eat one back. But he's completely all about being able to kick and punch at the same range, which means he has to have the perfect balance where he can get a straight kick to the body off whilst still being able to punch, all the while not eating one back.
> 
> I think the majority of Conor's style is reliant on his size. That's probably why I'm so impressed with the Nate fight. I didn't see a single way Conor could win before the fight and although that's still kind of the same, he showed that if he somehow could find the cardio, he would likely beat Nate. Finding the cardio against Nate is like finding the chin against AJ of course.


It helps him get away with no having much defense, but a lot of that is with his footwork, he used to skip back away from punches then skip back in to land his own, did none of that against Nate, just kept plowing forward with no real plan.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> It helps him get away with no having much defense, but a lot of that is with his footwork, he used to skip back away from punches then skip back in to land his own, did none of that against Nate, just kept plowing forward with no real plan.


He kept the distance with Nate but as you say, he never stepped back once. He didn't step back too much with anyone else but he had a big distance advantage with them.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I really really disagree with this. I think Conor uses his reach 100% of the time. He keeps them at a distance where he can hit them and he's out of range. He's not brilliant at it. He does leave himself open after a strike. He's a little bit overly active and this leaves him open to eat one back. But he's completely all about being able to kick and punch at the same range, which means he has to have the perfect balance where he can get a straight kick to the body off whilst still being able to punch, all the while not eating one back.
> 
> I think the majority of Conor's style is reliant on his size. That's probably why I'm so impressed with the Nate fight. I didn't see a single way Conor could win before the fight and although that's still kind of the same, *he showed that if he somehow could find the cardio, he would likely beat Nate*. Finding the cardio against Nate is like finding the chin against AJ of course.


The only thing about that is there is almost no fighter I can think of that could keep the pace he set in the first through out a 5 round fight. The thing that impressed me about the Conor/Diaz fight was Conor's timing. I just don't think he really has the power at WW or the volume to beat Nate over 5 rounds.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GlassJaw said:


> The only thing about that is there is almost no fighter I can think of that could keep the pace he set in the first through out a 5 round fight. The thing that impressed me about the Conor/Diaz fight was Conor's timing. I just don't think he really has the power at WW or the volume to beat Nate over 5 rounds.


Hence why my next sentence was "Finding the cardio against Nate is like finding the chin against AJ of course." :laugh:

Yeah. Even if you say "Okay, Conor doesn't throw as heavy. Doesn't throw as much. Keeps it cool"...does he even do what he did in that first round? He had Nate on the back foot early and that allowed him to land...if he was keeping his cardio would he then be giving up the front foot?

I've said a few times, I struggle to pick a way Conor wins the rematch. If Conor wins I'd be supremely impressed. It's a match made in hell for him.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He kept the distance with Nate but as you say, he never stepped back once. He didn't step back too much with anyone else but he had a big distance advantage with them.


Yeah, pretty much, he was basically relying on his attributes, rather than effectively using them, which is fine... he effectively uses the rest of what he has to knock people out, he if tried to use his height better he would be a far less effective fighter. 

But being taller fighter, its often used as a way to play down his victories, when it's not his height that wins him fights, it helps... but the fact he is more accurate, judges distance so well (something a shorter fighter usually has to be better at, to land anything at all) and being so deadly calm in the chaos. 

I think it came into play with Nate, because he is not used to having to launch himself into a punch to make contact, he can stand in his stance, keep his balance while throwing a punch, against Nate he could not do that, just look how many times he throws him self off balance, out of stance or having to lean over at the waste, only to have to reset himself for the next attack, whether he lands or not. Look how different that is to the guy putting combinations together against Mendes, Siver or Brandao.

That shit tired him out fast, and to Nate's credit, he has always been good at using his own height, popping those one twos, leaning forward, appearing closer to the opponent and sliding away when they attack. Making people reach for openings that are not there.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I mean a lot of my opinion comes straight from the horses mouth. Conor said he was bigger than RDA at their presser.

His coach just said he personally would like Conor to fight at 155. 

I have said he won't fight at 145 again since February. I feel my sources are pretty good. 

I'm sure even after he moves up to 155 fulltime he will still carry his 145 belt everywhere he goes. EVen though he said F belts. 

Richard Perez was wondering why the belt was up there at their presser. Nate is not fighting for a belt. Conor loves the belt dearly however.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

You're willing to die he ain't.


----------

